# Merry Christmas :)



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, thats GREAT!! Love it!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - hilarious - and VERY cute!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks they are precious. I'm always in ahh over that view!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable! Thank you!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They're so cute! Thank you._


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

That is so cute


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> Thanks they are precious. I'm always in ahh over that view!


We're so lucky to have it. Sometimes I just stop and realise how absolutely great the view is, especially when it is hot and sunny (rarely lol), and it makes a great backdrop for photos


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... adorable... but, oh, poor Dobie gets to be the devil! LOL. I also have a Dobie with my spoos.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> LOL... adorable... but, oh, poor Dobie gets to be the devil! LOL. I also have a Dobie with my spoos.


Cool, he is our first Dobie, and he is just so sweet, he deserves the halo, but it didn't quite suit him lol I'd love to see some pics of your Dobie too 

Compare and contrast, what suits him more???


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

He even looks like he prefers wearing the horns. He looks like he feels silly on the halo. LOL.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaawe Jack - great photos as always :first:

Ha ha, and I absolutely agree that your Dobie looks better with "devilish" costume : ))) !!!! He looks smashing in red LOL


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the photos! They both look adorable. It is quite the sight to see the lake and the mountains in the background. Just gorgeous!

Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Musher!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that made me laugh...love it. What a view! How is the weather this time of year?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

weather is a bit colder than last year. But not bad!! here's another pic of Ayla sitting IN the sled.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

BFF said:


> Love the photos! They both look adorable. It is quite the sight to see the lake and the mountains in the background. Just gorgeous!
> 
> Have a very Merry Christmas!


Yeah, it is. But lol, it's actually the harbour, as we live on a peninsula, and they are just ordinary plain old hills , not many mountains here, like you have!
It's the view we get from the kitchen and our deck.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

jak said:


> Cool, he is our first Dobie, and he is just so sweet, he deserves the halo, but it didn't quite suit him lol I'd love to see some pics of your Dobie too
> 
> Compare and contrast, what suits him more???


I love this one!! beautiful scenery!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG that is so funny... and probably fitting as well... I was so tempted to dress up our dobes as devils this past halloween!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> OMG that is so funny... and probably fitting as well... I was so tempted to dress up our dobes as devils this past halloween!


Lol, he did deserve the Halo cos he's so sweet, but at times those Devil horns grow naturally!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol, he did deserve the Halo cos he's so sweet, but at times those Devil horns grow naturally!


LOL... Our boy is turning one year in a couple of months and he sure is a little devil... gives me all my gray hairs! He's a sweet heart thou, just a little spastic sometimes


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> LOL... Our boy is turning one year in a couple of months and he sure is a little devil... gives me all my gray hairs! He's a sweet heart thou, just a little spastic sometimes


Sounds like our Duke, he just turned 6 months, *gasps*, and you said 1yr!?!?
Lol, but he can be a good boy


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

jak said:


> Sounds like our Duke, he just turned 6 months, *gasps*, and you said 1yr!?!?
> Lol, but he can be a good boy


Honestly, he's the calm one... our female was literally bouncing off the walls until she turned two... she's 3 now and much calmer than she was. But she use to run in circles in our living room, jump up onto the back rest of the couch and then bounce off the wall! 
I have NO idea how we ended up with another dobe after all that craziness… but I guess one forgets as time goes by! LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Honestly, he's the calm one... our female was literally bouncing off the walls until she turned two... she's 3 now and much calmer than she was. But she use to run in circles in our living room, jump up onto the back rest of the couch and then bounce off the wall!
> I have NO idea how we ended up with another dobe after all that craziness… but I guess one forgets as time goes by! LOL


Lol!!! Bouncing of walls?!?!?!?!?!?

That would be so funny to see hehehe


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute, I love this.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

love it!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Naughty 'n Nice! to cute! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all! 

It's 8:42am here!
So it's Christmas!

Thanks for all the lovely comments too


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you Jak. Its 11:45 am here so we still have approx. 12 hrs to go.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, it's lunchtime christmas day for us, so a merry christmas to you all!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A very merry Christmas to you and to everyyone here on the forum. Safe travels to all the North Americans who may be on the road for the next few days. All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------

